# Seinfeld Curse in Middle Earth?



## daisy (Mar 9, 2002)

If you could choose a character in LOTR for a possible 'spin-off series', who would you choose?


----------



## Landroval (Mar 9, 2002)

Spin-offs that should have been...

The Adventures of Norm and Cliff

The Adventures of Kramer and Newman

The Adventures of Merry and Pippen...


----------



## daisy (Mar 9, 2002)

So Landroval, I see you voted for Middle Earth's sweetheart, rose Gamgee - I meant Jr. - any thoughts as to how that would play out? I personally have to go with the Ents...


----------



## Bucky (Mar 9, 2002)

I only saw Seinfeld twice, so I didn't vote.

And both times, it was the famous 'How long can you go without', oh, you know.....

BTW, Gandalf won the ME version at 2020 years.


----------



## daisy (Mar 10, 2002)

Well Cookie, you don't have to have seen Seinfeld to vote on the poll - and how do we know Gandalf wasn't gettin' it on at some point - is he not allowed because he is so you know, powerful and monk-like? 
And the episode of which you speak is I believe entitled, " Master of My Domain' or something...


----------



## Landroval (Mar 10, 2002)

Actually, Daisy, I didn't vote. Completely forgot. But now that I think of it, I don't see my choice in the list.


----------



## daisy (Mar 10, 2002)

what is your choice and I will add it!!!I am desperate for voters - kind-of like Mugabe's opponent - bad tyrant-fixed election humour...


----------



## Bucky (Mar 10, 2002)

Forget Seinfeld. How about the Honeymooners?
Who in Middle Earth is most like Ralph Kramden?

I vote for Thorin.

Alice?

Gotta be Eowyn.

How about Ed Norton?

Glorfindel.

That should get Harad up here fast......


----------



## Landroval (Mar 10, 2002)

My personal choice would be Legolas and Gimli. They could wander ME showing each other the glories of their respective cultures, trying to outdo each other in dispatching orcs, etc. Imagine the possibilities...


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 10, 2002)

Bombadil would have a great kids show.

Bombadil and his side-kick Farmer Maggot.

Farmer Maggot: "OK Tom how about we ask the question of the day?"

Bombadil: _like he's woken out of a dream_ "Who am I? Haven't you guessed yet?" _laughter soundtrack_


Of course the best show of all would be the Gaffer Gamgee fireside chats.


----------



## Prince Legolas (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm with Landroval, 'The adventures of Legolas and Gimli' as they travel Middle Earth together.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Mar 6, 2004)

daisy said:


> Well Cookie, you don't have to have seen Seinfeld to vote on the poll - and how do we know Gandalf wasn't gettin' it on at some point - is he not allowed because he is so you know, powerful and monk-like?
> And the episode of which you speak is I believe entitled, " Master of My Domain' or something...



Ahem . . . it's called "The Contest."

What is the deal with Barrow-wights?


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 26, 2004)

Gildor Inglorion... not in the poll. 

The Star lord.

"Hail everybody! You all are abroad late or perhaps you've come to party!? Come come! Have some of this honey scented drink, and eat the fruits! And then for elvish song! Please don't forget the winner of our origami contest gets to chase me round with a stick with a spider on the end of it."

*"Ungoliante!

Ungoliante!"*


----------



## Inderjit S (May 4, 2004)

Glorfindel: On How to Seduce Vanyarin Bachelorettes


----------



## Confusticated (May 4, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> Glorfindel: On How to Seduce Vanyarin Bachelorettes


 That's simple: Behave like a Noldo. Take her around to tour your forges, then when she wants to talk tell her you are too busy with crafts or studying language.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 5, 2004)

You seem to know a little to much about this perfidious little art, Nom.


----------

